# KabyLake PCI Express Root Port #10 - A2B1



## ferdi1982 (11. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich werde ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem sein? Scheint so ziemlich auf allen MSI Boards mit 200er Chipsatz zu sein......hat jemand ne Loesung? Habe schon alles moegliche Probiert, Chipsatz von intel installiert etc. aber alles das gleiche, scheint aber komischerweise keine negative Wirkung zu haben, ausser die staendige Meldung das was mit dem Driver nicht stimmt.
Habe Selber das Z270 MSI Gaming M5


----------



## MSIToWi (12. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Ferdi,
was genau passiert bei der Fehlermeldung?
Ist das BIOS Up to Date? Hast Du das ME Update eingespielt?


----------



## ferdi1982 (12. Dezember 2017)

Das Bios ist up to date und alle updates eingespielt.....habe auch schon das ganze System neu aufgesetzt aber ohne Erfolg.....google ist jedenfalls voll mit Resultaten die auf mein Problem zeigen und speziell im Zusammenspiel mit den MSI Boards.
Es passiert eigentlich gar nix, habe keine Bluescreens oder so, aber einfach nur die nervige Meldung im Windows Defender Security Center das der Driver nicht korrekt installiert ist, habe auch schon probiert den Chipsatz direkt von Intel zu installieren etc. aber auch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## MSIToWi (12. Dezember 2017)

Schaue Dir mal folgendes Video an:
YouTube
Dort findest Du ne Lösung den Fehler abzuschalten.


----------



## ferdi1982 (12. Dezember 2017)

Danke, habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber den anderen Eintrag zeigt es mir nicht an, egal welchen chipset driver ich lade......es gibt mir nur die Option fuer den KabyLake PCI Express Ding.

Jedenfalls ist dies die genaue Fehlermeldung:

This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)
The specified request is not a valid operation for the target device.


----------



## MSIToWi (13. Dezember 2017)

Kannst Du mal bitte folgendes testen:

KabyLake PCI Express Root Port #10 - A2B1 drive... |Intel Communities
Please let's try the following suggestion;

    Open Cortana.
    Enter cmd in there to open up the command prompt.
    Enter cd desktop (For this step the work, after you unzip the files, please save the chipset.exe on the desktop).
    After that enter: setupchipset.exe -overall.


----------



## ferdi1982 (13. Dezember 2017)

lol habe alles Loesungen die ich auf Google gefunden habe schon durch, auch die obige Variante den Chipset ueber CMD zu installieren.
Habe nun den Driver mal deininstalliert und sowiet so gut.....keine Meldung mehr und soweit auch keinen Einfluss auf den normalen Betrieb......fuer was genau ist den der Driver zuständig?  Werde ich ein Problem haben wenn ich ne M2 Karte installiere?


----------



## MSIToWi (13. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
nein Probleme mit einer M.2 Karte solltest Du ohne den Treiber nicht bekommen.
Der Treiber ist wie weitere Treiber auch für den Chipsatz.


----------



## ferdi1982 (13. Dezember 2017)

Komisch, falls was sein sollte, melde ich mich nochmal.
Danke fuer die Hilfe.


----------



## MSIToWi (13. Dezember 2017)

Gerne, dafür sind wir hier.


----------



## reichsverweser (10. Februar 2018)

habe das selbe Problem nichts hilft ist übrigens erst nach dem 1709 Update aufgetreten  -  ich sage mal das win 10 echt ******** ist^^
M2 960 evo  läuft aber trotzdem weiter


----------

